# Woma likes being handled..



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 6, 2011)

So I have read a lot on this forum that 'snakes do not like being handled - they tolerate it'

However my woma seems to love it... At the same time every evening I find her 'tapping' her nose on the top of her click clack, so I open it and within about a minute she comes out onto my hand that I place on the outside of the enclosure. 

I have NEVER taken her out without her coming out on her own, it's always up to her if she wants to come out or not and she has never not come strait onto my hand. 

I handle her for quite a while every day... she seems very relaxed and content with this and when I place her back into her enclosure, within minutes, most of the time her head is up the top of the enclosure again, sometimes I will open the lid again and she will be back out on my hand within seconds.

I know some of you might be rolling your eyes about the fact that I think she loves being handled but it's just the impression I get from her... if she was only tolerating it then surely she wouldn't be doing this at the same time every evening and coming out with her own free will?

With this, comes two questions: 
Is it possible to be handling her too much? 
Is there a maximum time I should be handling her for when I do?


----------



## Darijo (Feb 6, 2011)

Again each snake might be different from the last, my Children's python really doesn't want to come out of his cage, I can leave the door open and he would rather be under his hide rock then come out, but once in my hands hes quite happy to have a bit of a slither and get inquisitive with the smell and surroundings


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 6, 2011)

Our BHP is the same. Clearly enjoys the contact. Actually, he is very good at tying your wrists together handcuff style. Occasionaly he is not in the mood but usually if you pop the lid he's into a contact.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 6, 2011)

One of my snakes is the same! By about 7:00 he'll be off his ledge and close to banging on the enclosure doors to get out! I just open the door and he climbs straight up on to me.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 6, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> One of my snakes is the same! By about 7:00 he'll be off his ledge and close to banging on the enclosure doors to get out! I just open the door and he climbs straight up on to me.


 
Yep!! 7pm for mine too =)


It makes me so happy that she is like this, I haven't had her long but I can't believe how much I love her, (almost as much as I love my 4y.o. son I think... shhhhh)


----------



## Darijo (Feb 6, 2011)

equinny said:


> Yep!! 7pm for mine too =)
> 
> 
> It makes me so happy that she is like this, I haven't had her long but I can't believe how much I love her, (almost as much as I love my 4y.o. son I think... shhhhh)


 
But don't tell your son that


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 6, 2011)

Darijo said:


> But don't tell your son that



I don't plan on it... as long as no one else does


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 6, 2011)

a lot of people will argue that you shouldnt handle your snakes much, i disagree it comes down to the individual snake. I have snakes that hate it, others that tolerate it and others that really like it.


----------



## Torah (Feb 6, 2011)

well thank god ! I have been chastised over this issue on this site before, and I am so glad 5 , well 6 including me people agree that their snakes enjoy be handled !

I had one guy tell me that my snakes will never know the difference between me and any other person , and that, to my snakes Im nothing but a warm tree ....... LMAO 

anyway thanx people I dont feel like such a freak anymore....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 6, 2011)

My juvi diamond and yearling darwin seem to love it. My yearling bredlis dont like it to much but are coming around the more they are handled


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> well thank god ! I have been chastised over this issue on this site before, and I am so glad 5 , well 6 including me people agree that their snakes enjoy be handled !
> 
> I had one guy tell me that my snakes will never know the difference between me and any other person , and that, to my snakes Im nothing but a warm tree ....... LMAO
> 
> anyway thanx people I dont feel like such a freak anymore....



You're still a freak but it has nothing to do with your snake handling....haha just kidding...


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 6, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> well thank god ! I have been chastised over this issue on this site before, and I am so glad 5 , well 6 including me people agree that their snakes enjoy be handled !
> 
> I had one guy tell me that my snakes will never know the difference between me and any other person , and that, to my snakes Im nothing but a warm tree ....... LMAO
> 
> anyway thanx people I dont feel like such a freak anymore....


 
I've also been told this, but I personally think they know the difference. Mine are happy to be handled by others but will always try and come back to me if they can see me.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 6, 2011)

My darwin does this I don't know if it's a smell or site thing but when any one else in my family is holding her she always stretches out to try and come back to me


----------



## norwich (Feb 6, 2011)

i have several womas and they all love to be handled although i try not to over do it


----------



## chewbacca (Feb 6, 2011)

no reptiles like being handled, they just tolerate it.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 6, 2011)

chewbacca said:


> no reptiles like being handled, they just tolerate it.



Why would she come out onto my hand on her own with no hesitation if she didn't like it?


----------



## Bloomster (Feb 7, 2011)

Do they like being handled, or do they just tolerate it? This will always be up for debate..... from personal experience from the 24 snakes that i keep, i would say 25percent of them Love being out of the enclosure, whilst being handled at all times, 60 percent of the snakes, tolerate being handled in a fasion, will come out, but prefer it to be on their own terms, but if it means being handled then all good.... and the other 15 percent, just plainly want nothing to do with human interaction....  only personal experience and my opinion, take what you will.

Snakes have personalitys. Some like handling, Some like their owners, and can determine between owner and someone else. be it smell, heart beat, sweat glands, or a choice of many other things. i believe snakes can tell the difference, and like many other ppl, i have snakes that will always try coming back to me if being held by someone else in close proximity. i dont mean in reaching distance either, i mean where they would have to get down, move a short distance( -3m) to get to me.... have experimented with 7 friends sitting at a round table, where an 8th person would place snake in middle of table, 19/20 times the snakes would come to me.... Take what you will from it.


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 7, 2011)

Something to do? I personally don't have an opinion on this just a suggestion.


----------



## Min.Min (Feb 7, 2011)

I hadn't thought about it before, but my Childrens python does seem to want to come back to me/ not let go of my hand when I give it to someone to hold/ try to give it to someone to hold. I find it frustrating but also a little bit cute. Awesome snake love him to bits


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 7, 2011)

As for snakes likeing you more than other people, I think it's more they are just used to your scent and not theres and end up looking for something familiar.


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2011)

A nocturnal animal wanting to escape its box at 19:00 - unbelievable.


----------



## Darijo (Feb 7, 2011)

Pok_Pok said:


> I hadn't thought about it before, but my Childrens python does seem to want to come back to me/ not let go of my hand when I give it to someone to hold/ try to give it to someone to hold. I find it frustrating but also a little bit cute. Awesome snake love him to bits


 
Mine does the same!, hand him on to someone for a hold, and he tries to come back to me  its funny cause he always gets his head on my palm and tries not to let go haha.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhh... it's nice to feel wanted... even if it is by a snake. Try sitting in the garden, or in the bush near a big pile of brush or plant thicket, with the snake between you and the bush, and see which way it heads... there would surely be a few damaged egos from what I read here.

Pythons crank up in the early evening, which is why they are 'waiting' for your 'attention'... That is normal python behaviour. They haven't been waiting all day for you to come home from work, get dinner over, and then have playtime with them. Of course, if you take the lid off your enclosure and offer them something to climb on (your loving hand), they will take up the offer.

Snakes make the most of what they are offered - some are tolerant of handling to the point of indifference. That's all it is.

Try the bush test if your ego can handle it...

Jamie


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Loki, my oldest male bredli loves human contact, for a while i thought he just wanted to get out of his enclosure, but even now that hes moved to a beautiful outoor aviary he still comes to the front as soon as he sees im home and pressed himself against the door and/or nose rubs till i get him.

we have a 20 min cuddle, then once hes had enough he gets off me, goes over to the sliding doors leading to the aviary and is happy to be put back out. (as in no hours and hours of nose rubbing like he does if i ignore him, hes had his attention and is happy)

3 of my other snakes couldnt give a hoot if they get picked up or ignored, they tolerate handling very well, but wouldnt say they like it. actually, i think the boy diamond quite likes human attention too, he just doesnt get alot of it.

1 is moody, some days she wants to be treated like Loki, 'let me out, no im not getting off you!!',....other days she'll hiss her butt off, or just take a chunk out of me without warning.

and the jungles, well, tehyre jungles, hate beign handled, love to bite,....

i do believe its very much up to the individual, but they definately CAN enjoy human interaction.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

equinny said:


> With this, comes two questions:
> Is it possible to be handling her too much?
> Is there a maximum time I should be handling her for when I do?


 
No one has really answered both my questions yet... 



Pythoninfinite said:


> Try the bush test if your ego can handle it...



We have a different opinion on something Jamie, there is no need to be patronising...


----------



## beeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes it is possiable to over handle her and if you do feel the need as short as possiable.
Remember your the one getting the pleasure out of handling not the snake.

Jamie isnt being patronising its the simple truth! Snakes are mainly nocturnal creatures so it only stands to reason they start to become active late in the day/early evening, its unfortunate that some people think that its the snake wanting to come out to play with them.


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

I think if you were handling her too much she'd let you know about it (most likely by latching onto your loving hand). Same for the second question. It sounds like you know her behaviour pretty well so when she starts to change and seem a little agitated it's probably been long enough.
I don't know about the liking/tolerating thing but I definitely agree they get comfortable with one person's smell. My Jungle hasn't bitten me for years but won't let anyone else come near him.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it really that hard to believe that a snake is capable of wanting attention? I think its sad that people assume they only tolerate you, there is exception to the rule! I also think generally a lot of people that think this way have so many reptiles they dont have the time to spend one on one time with their pets. I've previously owned a snake that wanted nothing to do with me, so I do agree that some just want nothing to do with you. Of course they generally get active at night, we're not that naive.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

'snakes do not like being handled - they tolerate it'- is crap !

i have had many different snakes over the years and i think with the exception of ven speices most enjoy being handled.

all my pythons love a good handle and cuddle there attention seekers just like humans ! 
sure some dont like constant handling but i have rarley come across a python that wont settle down and enjoy being handled ! 
most of my pythons if not held constantly will not be settled in there enclosure untill the get out and held and when there had enoght they get frieghty and want to be put back in !
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*equinny* - yes - your snake will be come frieghty ( *agitated state of handling* ) when you get them out the noramally settle down very qiuckly but *after lets say 45 min to hour your snake gets frieghty then this snake is telling you its had enought and wants time out ( its enclosure ).*

you will notice with extended handling this occurs and get used to it ! 
*pythons* -are like dogs in one way - they can bite and biting is a last resort if you mistreat them they can bite but dogs love attention and if you own a dog you can always tell when its had enought of you.
but they are like cats aswell - they love attention but once theyve had enought thats it and there off


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny how all the keepers with more than a few seasons under their belt seem to have one opinion, and the rest have another...

I know whose opinion I will side with on this one...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

> all my pythons love a good handle and cuddle there attention seekers just like humans !



The last part of that statement is simply a crock of poo. Your attribution of need is embarrassing. You clearly know very little about snakes, but I'd say your needs far exceed those of the animals in your care.

I have no problem considering reptiles as companion animals if you want to call them that, but be assured, the snake won't fret for one second if you drop dead suddenly, unlike a dog. Comparing the two is ridiculous.

Jamie


----------



## sharpy (Feb 7, 2011)

Australis said:


> A nocturnal animal wanting to escape its box at 19:00 - unbelievable.


 
Yes i cant believe that at all? Maybe at 5pm. My waters love flyscreens aswell. They will sit there for hrs every evening just rubbing the noses back and forth on the back door. Even when i open the door there social and go straight over the the rat boxes just to say hi. Even seen one checking if every rat was there. You could see him going "theres one, theres two, theres three" God there friendly pets. One even likes watching TV with me as it sits besides my thigh when its cool and just wont move watching telly.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> I had one guy tell me that my snakes will never know the difference between me and any other person , and that, to my snakes Im nothing but a warm tree ....... LMAO
> 
> QUOTE]
> yeah i know my massive scrubbie hates everyone except me if you went into its outdoor enclosure it would try i bite you gauranteed 100%.
> ...


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Is it really that hard to believe that a snake is capable of wanting attention?


 
Yes, snakes are primitive creatures and are nothing like a cat, dog, bird or human. Yes some things they do can be mistaken by newbies as affectionate or attention seeking behavior but thats not what it truly is. This same topic pops up every few months it seems


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

This could become distorted by further claims of 'snake insight'. I certainly do see some snakes behave in a different manner with different people, but it has much more to do with the way different people handle animals... and it applies to ANY animals. Snakes are sentient beings with senses we can't even begin to understand, but it is dangerously simplistic to anthropomorphise the behaviour of these complex, reactive animals the way some contributors to this thread have done. You do them no justice by simplifying their complex behaviours in human terms.

Jamie


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> Yes, snakes are primitive creatures and are nothing like a cat, dog, bird or human. Yes some things they do can be mistaken by newbies as affectionate or attention seeking behavior but thats not what it truly is. This same topic pops up every few months it seems


 
Anthropomorphism is what it's called . As much as I'd love to think my snakeys love me I agree that they are just behaving naturally and these things can sometimes be misinterpreted. Even when you're talking about dogs and cats etc they are behaving and responding to you as they would to their leader in the wild


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> The last part of that statement is simply a crock of poo. Your attribution of need is embarrassing. You clearly know very little about snakes, but I'd say your needs far exceed those of the animals in your care.
> 
> I have no problem considering reptiles as companion animals if you want to call them that, but be assured, the snake won't fret for one second if you drop dead suddenly, unlike a dog. Comparing the two is ridiculous.
> 
> Jamie



*crook of poo - maybe you should read what u wrote and think about what u wrote !! and be careful what you write it makes you look stupid.*
*were we talking about intelligence in our reptiles or did you just feel the need to assert your intelligence into this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have no problem considering reptiles as companion animals if you want to call them that, but be assured, the snake won't fret for one second if you drop dead suddenly, unlike a dog. Comparing the two is ridiculous.

*ARE YOU SERIOUS ??????????????????????????????????????????
*

* 


*


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> *crook of poo - maybe you should read what u wrote and think about what u wrote !! and be careful what you write it makes you look stupid.*
> *were we talking about intelligence in our reptiles or did you just feel the need to assert your intelligence into this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have no problem considering reptiles as companion animals if you want to call them that, but be assured, the snake won't fret for one second if you drop dead suddenly, unlike a dog. Comparing the two is ridiculous.
> ...


 
you seriously believe they can be compared to a cat or a dog in terms of companion ship?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> *were we talking about intelligence in our reptiles or *


*

I am not having a go at you but this "intelligence" in reptiles is another saw point. How would you measure the level of intelligence in your snake?*


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I am not having a go at you but this "intelligence" in reptiles is another saw point. How would you measure the level of intelligence in your snake?


 
fave tv show maybe?


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ahhh... it's nice to feel wanted... even if it is by a snake. Try sitting in the garden, or in the bush near a big pile of brush or plant thicket, with the snake between you and the bush, and see which way it heads... there would surely be a few damaged egos from what I read here.
> 
> Pythons crank up in the early evening, which is why they are 'waiting' for your 'attention'... That is normal python behaviour. They haven't been waiting all day for you to come home from work, get dinner over, and then have playtime with them. Of course, if you take the lid off your enclosure and offer them something to climb on (your loving hand), they will take up the offer.
> 
> ...


 
bahahahahhhhhhhaa for someone with soooo much to say maybe u should have read the entire thread bahahahaha no-ones saying their snake would rather be handled than out of their enclosure alone ( or in the bush) simply that they enjoy being handled.... Its kind of common sense that a snake would rather be in a bush , but what we are saying is ours also enjoy being handled ! god that was hard without being nasty !


----------



## SYNeR (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess people just love to anthropomorphise their pets. I do this a bit with my two snakes, too (have only had them a few months), but at the same time I don't actually take it seriously. I don't seriously believe my Stimson python wants to 'cuddle up' with me when he crawls into bed under the blankets or wraps around my arm.. Especially since getting a Jungle Python who is slightly less tolerant of people..

Also, I don't think my Stimson python is actually giving me kisses (as in my profile pic)..


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza, can you tell us how the word "enjoyment" fits into reptilian behaviour, how would you measure it, analise your data and interpret the results?
I am not being silly or nasty, that's how it's done. The same as for "intelligence".


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Hornet - what i said was i comparing how i feel that my pythons are in relation to attiude ! once again i was saying that they were - can my snake fetch a ball ! retrive the paper - roll over on command ! lick my face constantly and anoy me !!!
i was comparing attiudes in general !!!

waterrat - intelligence is hard to judge in any animal !! years of testing has concluded that nearly all animals show intelligence in one way or another ! its what we percive as intelligence as !! maybe we are the dumb ones !! ( that another story ).
there are chimps that know signs, crows that can work out how to manipulate hooks to retrive thier food , and so on !!! 

one of my coastals was in an enclosure that using a three step process it could escape from ! without any one of these three steps escape was not possible! it was fort knox untill she used this three step solution ! 
i have another costal in there now and this coastal has never once escaped this enclosure !
intelligence is measured by our ability to understand !!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> one of my coastals was in an enclosure that using a three step process it could escape from ! without any one of these three steps escape was not possible! it was fort knox untill she used this three step solution ! !


 
That's interesting. How many times did she repeat the process? You should write it up.


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I find that very interesting. What were the three steps exactly?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 7, 2011)

step 1. find hole;
step 2. get out of hole;
step 3. find owner for a rewarding cuddle.

oh how i love threads like this, although that was another 5 minutes of my life i'll never get back, but still it was worth it


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> That's interesting. How many times did she repeat the process? You should write it up.


 
sorry waterat - i was going to write that in she had repeated this process 3 times before on the third i wasnt home and she went into the air con duct system lost her for 9 months we even had the fireys out looking for her but when found she need spent another nite in that enclosure again!!!



Ozzie Python said:


> step 1. find hole;
> step 2. get out of hole;
> step 3. find owner for a rewarding cuddle.
> 
> oh how i love threads like this, although that was another 5 minutes of my life i'll never get back, but still it was worth it


 
*why waste ur time then ozzie python* !!!!! - no- one stole ur time you must have been bored !

Notice - why is it all the older members of this site think there word is gospel - out of all the post most of the critism has come from people who when i read there threads or other threads are the same as this - know alls !
sorry waterat this excludes you as i respect you just not the crazy ones !!!
the three step process related to the door latching and door.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhh Reptilian-kman... you're a treat. Incidentally, I said 'crock of poo', not 'crook of poo'... In my opinion, you are actually demeaning the truly grand nature of your animals with this ridiculous nonsense. Nothing I have said here in any way points to me being stupid. 

What were the three steps to freedom your snake worked out and used repeatedly to escape?

Jamie


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Notice - why is it all the older members of this site think there word is gospel - out of all the post most of the critism has come from people who when i read there threads or other threads are the same as this - know alls !


 
No one is saying their word is gospel but some are stating facts. Nothing to do with thinking they are better then anyone, just trying to get across a point and make people realize they are misunderstanding the behavior of these animals by anthropomorphizing their behavior


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm beginning to believe in parallel universes 

J


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 7, 2011)

Curious if snakes like to socialize in general, why aren't they seen in groups like other animals?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 7, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Try the bush test if your ego can handle it....



DAMN YOU JAMIE!

I'm off to find a torch.... :lol:


----------



## beeman (Feb 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> No one is saying their word is gospel but some are stating facts. Nothing to do with thinking they are better then anyone, just trying to get across a point and make people realize they are misunderstanding the behavior of these animals by anthropomorphizing their behavior



Ahh yes but we cant let Fact get in the way of the warm fuzzy feeling of naivety


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> Curious if snakes like to socialize in general, why aren't they seen in groups like other animals?


 

Well, you haven't been observant enough - they do socialize. We have a group of BTSs up here, they meet every friday on the old mango tree and have a party. I've heard that they recently formed a BTS Union to counter the oppressive attitude of the CTSs, who being diurnal, make noise and disturb the BTSs. There is some habitat dispute going on. It's a really riveting stuff mate, you should go bush more often to see how gregarious snakes are.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe my snake sort of likes handling because he gets to explore a bit. "Snakes only tolerate it" - although this may be true, there's no need to get angry at people if they think they like handling. If done carefully and not too frequently it can do no harm to the snakes. Yet again, how can you really know what a snake is thinking?


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

Slightly off topic but Snakeluvver are you really 11? My 11 year old brother is nowhere near as eloquent as you. I'm really impressed with some of the stuff you come out with


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Slightly off topic but Snakeluvver are you really 11? My 11 year old brother is nowhere near as eloquent as you. I'm really impressed with some of the stuff you come out with


 
Haha thanks  I really don't want to be the "stupid annoying kid on the forum" so I'm glad I don't come across as being that


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Well, you haven't been observant enough - they do socialize. We have a group of BTSs up here, they meet every friday on the old mango tree and have a party. I've heard that they recently formed a BTS Union to counter the oppressive attitude of the CTSs, who being diurnal, make noise and disturb the BTSs. There is some habitat dispute going on. It's a really riveting stuff mate, you should go bush more often to see how gregarious snakes are.



Lmao


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Well, you haven't been observant enough - they do socialize. We have a group of BTSs up here, they meet every friday on the old mango tree and have a party. I've heard that they recently formed a BTS Union to counter the oppressive attitude of the CTSs, who being diurnal, make noise and disturb the BTSs. There is some habitat dispute going on. It's a really riveting stuff mate, you should go bush more often to see how gregarious snakes are.


 
Lol


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> Curious if snakes like to socialize in general, why aren't they seen in groups like other animals?



One of the only types of snake that can be found in groups, would be the garter snake, they all group together in caves in the winter.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

So do rattlers and many other species.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> DAMN YOU JAMIE!
> 
> I'm off to find a torch.... :lol:



Well... I did warn you shellfisch!


----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a snake that comes to to the front of the enclosure everytime im there .. but its thinks i bring him food, not that im about to get him out lol

i honestly dont think snakes love being taken out .. snakes are active at night, so most likley they are just wanting to move around and happen to be at the front of the glass or whatever


----------



## longqi (Feb 7, 2011)

Most snakes enjoy being handled once they get used to the different feeling
I have done reptile demonstrations for a long time now
Very few snakes do not respond to gentle handling
This rubbish about they just tolerate it is just that.... Rubbish

We open the enclosures each morning to see which snakes want to play
2 burmese and 1 retic are always first to come out
One GTP climbs off his night perch onto his bamboo without being touched
There are always 2 or 3 just hanging around on various perches in the shop
They know each handler well and respond in kind

One iguana [the most beautiful one of course] goes straight to its handler and climbs onto her shoulder

Years ago there was a rumour put out that you cannot handle snakes and people believed it
That rumour is wrong
Spread the word
The sooner we treat reptiles like any other pet the sooner this will be accepted
..

facebook= [email protected]


----------



## rockstar_jones (Feb 7, 2011)

My bhp is quite keen on interaction upon opening her enclosure any time of the day and will coil on my head and what not for ages. However take her outside and she ***** out and will ditch ya in seconds.

Also, snakeluver not bad if you're only 11 putting some decent posts together!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

rockstar_jones said:


> Also, snakeluver not bad if you're only 11 putting some decent posts together!


 
I agree, Seems like you have your head screwed on right 



This thread should have been a poll... I didn't expect it to result into this though, when I started it :?:|


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 7, 2011)

People have different ideas about what snakes do and don't like, but if the person isn't handling the snake too much and its needs are being met then what's the problem? If you don't agree with what someone else says that's fine, but there's no need to be a prick about it, or to say that the person is stupid. Why would people want anything to do with this hobby if some of the more experienced people look down their noses at people who don't know as much as them?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> People have different ideas about what snakes do and don't like, but if the person isn't handling the snake too much and its needs are being met then what's the problem? If you don't agree with what someone else says that's fine, but there's no need to be a prick about it, or to say that the person is stupid. Why would people want anything to do with this hobby if some of the more experienced people look down their noses at people who don't know as much as them?



Well said Tahlia!


----------



## hnn17 (Feb 7, 2011)

post 37 was where an experienced person was called stupid, not the other way round.

all a snake does is push with its nose, it's in an enclosure 24/7 pushing here and there, sooner or later it will find say a loose door latch that could be push aside and then escape. anytime a snake escape it usually involve a mistake on behalf of the keeper or a fault with the enclosure, not because of a well thought out plan.

if you say snakes like to be handled, try opening the door then step back 1 metre, don't stick your arm in its face and see if it will seek you out, if you stick your hand in front then the snake have no option but to go there.

there is no way a snake can be compared with a dog on affection. i can dip my hand in dog food and put it in front of my dog and he doesn't chew on it, but if i handle rats then wave my hand in a woma's face it'll be lunch.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 7, 2011)

hnn17 said:


> post 37 was where an experienced person was called stupid, not the other way round.


 
Yes, and I don't like that either, calling someone stupid that knows more than you won't get you far  But some experienced members are indirectly implying low intelligence on the behalf of people who don't know as much as them. Sometimes I get frustrated with people who don't know as much as me (not that I'm an expert) but I was there once too... just have to learn some patience.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 8, 2011)

I was the one told I look stupid, but luckily I've got a thick skin! My premise has always been that snakes are grand animals, they are what they are, I take them on their terms, and that's the way it is. To attribute them with human emotions and behaviours demeans them, removes their natural digniity, and it shows a lack of respect for what they are.

Reptilian Kman, I'm still waiting for advice on the three stage escape from Fort Knox...

Jamie


----------



## Trench (Feb 8, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> I've also been told this, but I personally think they know the difference. Mine are happy to be handled by others but will always try and come back to me if they can see me.


I agree, I have a male jungle python named Torrent, and he strikes (and bites) at everyone except me


----------



## Kurama (Feb 8, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> My premise has always been that snakes are grand animals, they are what they are, I take them on their terms, and that's the way it is. To attribute them with human emotions and behaviours demeans them, removes their natural digniity, and it shows a lack of respect for what they are.
> 
> 
> Jamie



Agreed.

This thread has given me a good chuckle, I wonder how it would of progressed if Pythoninfinite and Waterrat had let this slide...next we will be told that snakes can smile


----------



## longqi (Feb 8, 2011)

Talking about great escape artists 
In Cairns I had a wonderful jungle called honey
She would escape from her new enclosure every mating season and coil around the male jungles enclosure
I used glass sliding doors that fitted VERY tightly and needed a fair bit of effort to open
But she would lie her body against the glass and ripple until she she forced a small gap
After I put a lock on her enclosure next mating season she hurt herself trying to force a vent open
She never left the area and was a great snake but loved to get out

Drop by these facebooks and see some of our snakes in action with total strangers
facebook= [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 8, 2011)

Simple explanation 

Pet snakes love to be handled

Specimens in a collection tolerate it

Breeders don't like being held

Hopefully that also explain in a very general way the different attitudes of people on the subject.


----------



## Minka (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 8, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Simple explanation
> 
> Pet snakes love to be handled
> 
> ...



this!!

great post


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 8, 2011)

Raven said:


> ...next we will be told that snakes can smile


 
Mine does!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have one boy thats a real cranky man but after a crazy couple of mins after being out he is way more into it...still dont trust him like some of the others lol ...he has the wild man streak in him hahahah  still love taking him out none the less ..he keeps me on my toes haha


----------



## Torah (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine come to me over any tree everytime lol !


----------



## Jen (Mar 5, 2011)

Minka said:


>


 
What she said...


----------



## vadercat (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont agree

that is with the one that said reptiles dont like being handled


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2011)

Minka said:


>



Thanks. Do you have any idea how painful beer out the nose is? Shame on you! 



Raven said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This thread has given me a good chuckle, I wonder how it would of progressed if Pythoninfinite and Waterrat had let this slide...next we will be told that snakes can smile



Ermm, _Tropidonophis mairii,_ duh!

Seriously though, calling it intelligence, toleance, happiness, whatever else, it is all anthropomorphisation as we as as species have no other frame of reference. Took my BHP to the vet once, a very competent reptile handler, BHP practically flew back at me and coiled around my arm and hand. Does he "know" who I am? In his own way, probably. Does he like, tolerate, or dislike handling? Who the hell cares, he doesn't bite so that makes the kids and missus happy, which makes me happy. I do agree that in all likelihood, if you and your snake parted ways it would not care but... that is just more pointless anthropomorhisation.


----------



## mrkos (Mar 5, 2011)

i think everyone on this form can all agree that snakes do have a certain intelligence about them. Some are good handlers others arent, but really in all honesty who can really accurately state whats going on in their cold blooded minds everytime we handle them. Personally i just think their native animals recently turned captive and still like to display individual wild instincts from time to time


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 5, 2011)

Snakes do smile. 
Here is my male stimmie.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 5, 2011)

To the guy with the bush experiment:

Years ago I had a diamond python who not only liked to be held but craved human company. We used to let him climb around in a small tree we had in the front yard and he loved it but he also always came back to us when he had had enough. Being insomniac as I am, I was often up all night and asleep during the day, he would escape his enclosure and crawl under my pillow and sleep with me until I woke up, then he would follow me around until I had to pick him up so he was out of danger at which time he would wrap himself around my middle and stay there until he was ready to explore or feed. When we had visitors, he would escape his enclosure and come all the way downstairs to hang out with the people going from one to another and spending considerable time with each. He actually changed a lot of our friends misconceptions about snakes and there was not one of them that didn't end up loving snakes as a result of his personality. I also went to a reptile show at Darling Harbour one day and the guy there had a huge diamond python he was showing to people and boasting about his fantastic handling abilities. I went over to say hello and he got quite annoyed with me because his snake wanted to come to me and he ended up telling me to go away, when I went away he was struggling with the snake as it wanted to follow me. So to say they are just tolerating people or they don't know the difference or they would choose a bush over you is all dependent on the individual snake. I could be totally wrong but that is just my personal experience with 2 snakes. The spotted python pair we have at the moment don't really get handled but the male seems very interested, where as the female is very shy. Same with our Gippy hatchlings, one eats from my fingers the other runs as soon as I open the enclosure, they are all different so maybe some actually do like handling and human company.


----------



## hnn17 (Mar 6, 2011)

there was something very wrong with that enclosure if your diamond can escape it anytime it wanted to. what if you have something cooking on the stove and the snake escape and goes exploring in the kitchen - because of all the food scents ?


----------



## Parko (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah i'm great mates with all my snakes, well i like them a real lot anyway. Though a few of em have said to me they just tolerate me cause i feed em and take em to the pub and shout them beers while i stay sober to chauffer them round the town from pub to pub. I often get them out of fights when they get too roudy, so i'm pretty confident i'm a great mate to them, ya know? They say they are just tolerating me but yeah, pretty sure they think highly of me.

The Olive python i live with picks up the best(he can pull the moves on the dance floor) so some of my smaller snake mates resent him a bit, i don't resent him though, i'm his wing man.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes my enclosure was a problem, I did end up figuring out how to stop him getting out though as I agree it was a problem. I was very inexperienced back then, over 20 years ago, and there was no internet or support like there is now. That is beside the point though, it was about how much he liked spending time with people that was the point.


----------

